# Milan World su Discord



## Devil man (13 Giugno 2018)

Mi rivolgo agli admin,

Che ne pensate di creare una chat su Discord ?


https://support.discordapp.com/hc/it


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2018)

Come abbiamo già ripetuto in diverse occasioni, siamo un forum, non una chat.

Situazione esterne poi ci hanno creato sempre tanti problemi.

Grazie comunque per la proposta.


----------



## Devil man (13 Giugno 2018)

Capito pensavo cmq poteva essere diversamente utile


----------

